

Housefed - Real Local Food - tzm
http://housefed.com

======
ether
High concept pitch and tagline are meant to serve different audiences. You
could say "we're building airbnb of food" to investors, but that doesn't mean
your main page should say "We're building airbnb of food".

First of all I have no idea what you're talking about, and I _know_ what
Airbnb is. Second of all, I'm pretty sure less than 1% of the U.S population
have even heard about AirBnB.

Come up with a message that serves your customers, not investors.

------
cperciva
Is this legal? Aren't there public health laws regulating anyone who gets paid
to serve food to strangers?

------
johnny22
It seems the one example where it's OK to say you're the X of Y.

In any case, sounds yummy.

